# Anyone have any photos I can edit for fun?



## Dominantly

I'm bored, so I thought I would see if anyone had any photos I could edit and post back up.

I'll try and not butcher them


----------



## marmots

make this guy younger


----------



## Dominantly

I accept your challenge.


----------



## Felix0890

I have about 32g of RAWs that need to be adjusted and processed . . . since you're offering.


----------



## reissigree

I just looked through the first 100 of your 365.. amazing! Also, I noticed that you live in California. I'm moving there this summer for college. I'm so excited to finally have some interesting scenery.. Texas isn't too great lol.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

Here's three that I'd like to see edited...I'm not too great at it yet, so seeing what others can do always amazes me. These were from my P&S.


----------



## cgipson1

Dominantly.... and Marmots.  

I hope you don't mind my giving it a try..... figured it would be good practice! God knows I need it! 

http://i381.photobucket.com/albums/oo251/marm0ts/jaegeronline1.jpg


----------



## Dominantly

marmots said:


> make this guy younger



Some loss here of course with the jpeg


----------



## marmots

here's mine


----------



## blackrose89

Can you do HDR???


----------



## Robin Usagani

Schwetty wants to play










Schwetty wins.


----------



## cgipson1

It would be interesting to get the group to vote on these.....lol! Critique them and all!


----------



## Trever1t

Schwetty made me laugh!


----------



## Sammie_Lou

That could actually make a fun challenge...someone could start it and post a photo of theirs for edits, then anyone who wants to try can do so...after a set amount of time (maybe a couple days or so), the person who took that photo picks a winner. Then the winner could post the next photo for edits. Hmm...


----------



## Robin Usagani

reminds me of my old thread when I messed around with photoshop all the time.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...7880-i-will-edit-your-photo-challange-me.html


----------



## Dominantly

Sammie_Lou said:


> Here's three that I'd like to see edited...I'm not too great at it yet, so seeing what others can do always amazes me. These were from my P&S.




This one was fun!


----------



## Tony S

Crap... I hope that wasn't a self portrait.


----------



## Sammie_Lou

I have 400-something paintball pictures from this day sitting on Photobucket if you'd like to go to town. lol Most of them are pretty snapshot-y, but there are a few that could work...

The Invitational - 10-24-10 pictures by TheAlphaDogs - Photobucket


----------



## Robin Usagani

sorry.. hijack again


----------



## blackrose89

I'd love to see this with HDR


----------



## Sammie_Lou

blackrose89 said:


> I'd love to see this with HDR




You'd have to have multiple exposures in order to do this as true HDR.


----------



## blackrose89

oh ok, I have NO clue how HDR works....


----------



## Sammie_Lou

HTG Explains: What is HDR Photography, And How Can I Use It? - How-To Geek


----------



## brush

Man...being a forum n00b sucks. I edited the guy & he looks great, but I can't show it to you because I'm not smart enough to work the pic upload thingy...grrrr....

ok wait, I think I got it.


----------



## blackrose89

Ok, here is a challenge, don't think it can be done LOL! Here is probably one of my worst photos EVER! Make this look like a presentable photo! Make the shed look worn and not stand out like a sore thumb! Fix the background whatever you would like. LOL let's see if it can be done!


----------



## Dominantly

Here is one version

Separated him from the rest of the photo
Tweaked the background in Topaz Adjust 4
Added a spot light 
Edited him with some selective desaturation


----------



## Sammie_Lou

That looks sweet! I don't know what it is about that photo, but it's one of my favorites. I know the shadow over his face deters, he's pretty much centered, etc....but I like the almost industrial feel of it, I think.


----------



## cgipson1

blackrose89 said:


> Ok, here is a challenge, don't think it can be done LOL! Here is probably one of my worst photos EVER! Make this look like a presentable photo! Make the shed look worn and not stand out like a sore thumb! Fix the background whatever you would like. LOL let's see if it can be done!



I can make it sharper, and have better contrast... but there is nothing I can do about the subject or the composition.


----------



## Dominantly

blackrose89 said:


> Ok, here is a challenge, don't think it can be done LOL! Here is probably one of my worst photos EVER! Make this look like a presentable photo! Make the shed look worn and not stand out like a sore thumb! Fix the background whatever you would like. LOL let's see if it can be done!




Well the background is hard to tweak on a B&W compressed jpeg (which was missing it's color profile), so I decided to focus on that shed and foreground a bit.






V2


----------



## redessa

100


----------



## bianni

here is my edit


----------



## Kazzy

I would love these edited, I am not so good at the picture taking or the editing yet.


----------



## bianni

another one.


----------



## bianni

hi kazzy is this ok?


----------



## Dominantly

Nice work bianni.


----------



## jake337




----------



## KmH

blackrose89 said:


> I'd love to see this with HDR


----------



## RichardsTPF

> hi kazzy is this ok?



Bianni, Like what you did to first three pictures. Do you mind telling me how you edited the picture of this girl.


----------



## j-digg

blackrose89 said:


> I'd love to see this with HDR



It already looks like one really.


----------



## ph0enix

Dominantly said:


> I'm bored, so I thought I would see if anyone had any photos I could edit and post back up.
> 
> I'll try and not butcher them



You can edit any photos in my C&C threads if you can make them look better (it shouldn't be difficult)


----------



## blackrose89

redessa said:


> 100


   I like this one! This is more what I envisioned when I took this photo  

What exactly did you do for this photo?


----------



## Kazzy

bianni said:


> hi kazzy is this ok?



They are great, thanks.  I am useless at these things.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Sammie_Lou

I'll give that one a try =)


----------



## Photo Lady

Sammie_Lou said:


> I'll give that one a try =)


thanks much better...


----------



## ph0enix

How about this one?


----------



## LightSpeed

Gipson, you're gettin slaughtered by the new guy.
I'm losing all faith in you son.


----------



## bianni

I enjoy editing images in my old age,


----------



## cgipson1

LightSpeed said:


> Gipson, you're gettin slaughtered by the new guy.
> I'm losing all faith in you son.



hahaha.... I am not too worried about it! He does nice work, though.. doesn't he?


----------



## bianni




----------



## marmots

here's one that my cousin wants done


----------



## Photo Lady

bianni said:


>


 really nice.. thanks


----------



## Dominantly

jake337 said:


>


----------



## marmots

marmots said:


> here's one that my cousin wants done


----------



## cgipson1




----------



## Sammie_Lou

Hmm....not sure I like my edit...


----------



## Dillard

^^ i like the coloring better in your edit


----------



## LightSpeed

Enjoy


----------



## LightSpeed




----------



## Dao




----------



## ph0enix

I really like the dramatic feel, colors, contrast and sharpness.  I would love it if there was a way to make it less grainy though.  All in all it's a great effort!  Thank you!!! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:



Sammie_Lou said:


> Hmm....not sure I like my edit...


----------



## Sammie_Lou

The only thing I don't like about my edit is I feel like the sky doesn't match...the darker sky doesn't go along with the golden light on the beach. I tried desaturating the yellows on the beach to make it match up a little more, but it isn't quite as good as I'd hoped. 


Edited to add: I also don't like that I have no idea how I achieved that. I just clicked things until I mostly liked the way it looked. I need to start taking notes so I can actually learn what I'm doing with PS.


----------



## Dominantly

marmots said:


> here's one that my cousin wants done


----------



## Dominantly

ph0enix said:


> How about this one?


----------



## bianni




----------



## bianni




----------



## bianni




----------



## Robin Usagani

Schwetty wants to play again.


----------



## Photo Lady

Sammie_Lou said:


> The only thing I don't like about my edit is I feel like the sky doesn't match...the darker sky doesn't go along with the golden light on the beach. I tried desaturating the yellows on the beach to make it match up a little more, but it isn't quite as good as I'd hoped.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I also don't like that I have no idea how I achieved that. I just clicked things until I mostly liked the way it looked. I need to start taking notes so I can actually learn what I'm doing with PS.


  i think your doing great... all the editing has improved the photos.. and neat that they are all so different ..


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography

Sammie_Lou said:


> I'll give that one a try =)



His face looks weird with this edit.... His tounge is a weird color now. Besides that I like this edit. But it might be the computer Im looking at these from too


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography

Sammie_Lou said:


> The only thing I don't like about my edit is I feel like the sky doesn't match...the darker sky doesn't go along with the golden light on the beach. I tried desaturating the yellows on the beach to make it match up a little more, but it isn't quite as good as I'd hoped.
> 
> 
> Edited to add: I also don't like that I have no idea how I achieved that. I just clicked things until I mostly liked the way it looked. I need to start taking notes so I can actually learn what I'm doing with PS.



OMG sammie you are way too funny!!! I chuckled so hard my stomach kinda hurt! What program did you use to edit that in? I really gotta say I love the colors in that edit! U brought the UMPH out in that photo nicely done


----------



## myluvtat2

Kazzy said:


>



You have beautiful kiddos!  I wanted to play with this one...this is from a little play.  This is great practice for me as I am not very good with PS yet.




I couldn't get the white of the hat the same as the white in the dress :meh:


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

i love her sneaking up to the camera pose..but otherwise kind of dull


----------



## ewick

new to the forum. how do i post an image on here? thanks


----------



## Photo Lady

ewick said:


> new to the forum. how do i post an image on here? thanks


 you need to copy and paste.. i do mine through photobucket..


----------



## ph0enix

Dominantly said:


> ph0enix said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one?
Click to expand...


Very cool! I'm not sure if it's Cuba, Jamaica or the Bahamas on the horizon


----------



## ph0enix

bianni said:


>



Did I rub you the wrong way or something?


----------



## redessa

blackrose89 said:


> redessa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100
> 
> 
> 
> I like this one! This is more what I envisioned when I took this photo
> 
> What exactly did you do for this photo?
Click to expand...


Honestly, not much.  I use photoshop so I made a curves adjustment and took the brightness way, way, way down and painted that adjustment onto only the shed, some quick levels adjustments to give it a bit of a hazy look, and a touch of brown color using the gradient map and then I slapped a texture over it at a very low opacity.


----------



## Dominantly

Photo Lady said:


> i love her sneaking up to the camera pose..but otherwise kind of dull









Edited in LR3 and Viveza. Pulled the yellow out of the grass, adjusted the luminosity of the green with some tweaks in Viveza.


----------



## Photo Lady

Dominantly said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i love her sneaking up to the camera pose..but otherwise kind of dull
Click to expand...

 you added alot of interest by the shading and contrast.. i like it.. thanks


----------



## myluvtat2

Photo Lady said:


>



Here is my quick play...she is a beautiful dog


----------



## Photo Lady

myluvtat2 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my quick play...she is a beautiful dog
Click to expand...

thanks very much.. she looks awesome.. she has liver disease and breast cancer so i am taking many pics of her.. she is doing well right now.. my home cooked diet...no more dog food.. she is only  8 years old..


----------



## myluvtat2

[/QUOTE]thanks very much.. she looks awesome.. she has liver disease and breast cancer so i am taking many pics of her.. she is doing well right now.. my home cooked diet...no more dog food.. she is only  8 years old..[/QUOTE]

Aww...poor pup.  I am glad she is doing well right now. :hug::


----------



## Photo Lady

thanks very much.. she looks awesome.. she has liver disease and breast cancer so i am taking many pics of her.. she is doing well right now.. my home cooked diet...no more dog food.. she is only  8 years old..[/QUOTE]

Aww...poor pup.  I am glad she is doing well right now. :hug::[/QUOTE]thank you so much..


----------



## Dominantly

Here is one for you all. I separated the photo of the elephant that I took, from it's background. I did leave the shadow just in case you wanted it for a ref, or to use it.

Lets see some PS skillz


----------



## myluvtat2

Curious to see if anyone can get the green color out of the water drops in this one


----------



## Dominantly

myluvtat2 said:


> Curious to see if anyone can get the green color out of the water drops in this one



Real Quick...

I found yellow to be the biggest offender. There is still a bit of green there, but like I said, real quick.


----------



## myluvtat2

Dominantly said:


> myluvtat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see if anyone can get the green color out of the water drops in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real Quick...
> 
> I found yellow to be the biggest offender. There is still a bit of green there, but like I said, real quick.
Click to expand...


That looks a lot better!  I could never get it, but it is one of my fave shots lol


----------



## Photo Lady

myluvtat2 said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> myluvtat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see if anyone can get the green color out of the water drops in this one
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUi can see why its one of your favorites.. very crisp... beautiful colors and very cute little boy..OTE]
> 
> Real Quick...
> 
> I found yellow to be the biggest offender. There is still a bit of green there, but like I said, real quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks a lot better!  I could never get it, but it is one of my fave shots lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## marmots

myluvtat2 said:


> Curious to see if anyone can get the green color out of the water drops in this one



if you want people to edit your photos you should really allow them to be downloaded from you flickr page...


----------



## myluvtat2

marmots said:


> myluvtat2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious to see if anyone can get the green color out of the water drops in this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you want people to edit your photos you should really allow them to be downloaded from you flickr page...
Click to expand...


You mean so they can right click and save?  I have never been able to figure that out :meh:


----------



## bianni




----------



## Photo Lady

what about taking the poles out of this one..


----------



## cgipson1

quick and dirty 5 minutes


----------



## Photo Lady

cgipson1 said:


>


wow thats great thanks


----------



## Photo Lady

take the background out.. i wish i could do this.. you guys are great.


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Photo Lady

i hate poles etc.. especially in my car pics..


----------



## Photo Lady

Photo Lady said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUtooo bad you have it so i cannot use it..................
Click to expand...


----------



## cgipson1

Photo Lady said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUtooo bad you have it so i cannot use it..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this all about?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Photo Lady

cgipson1 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is this all about?
> 
> 
> 
> i saved the pic to my photos after you photoshopped it .. but it comes out distorted... cannot copy your copy..lol... i love how it came out..
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cgipson1

Photolady,

you can download GIMP for free....  GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program     and learn to do this yourself. 

I don't mind an occasional edit for fun... but we are probably not going to do every photo that needs work. I have some of my own shoots that I need to get to.


----------



## cgipson1

Photo Lady said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saved the pic to my photos after you photoshopped it .. but it comes out distorted... cannot copy your copy..lol... i love how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything to it so "that you couldn't have it" .. it is just a small very compressed image on here that I edited. If you had posted a link to the full size image.. I could have edited that. But I don't really have time to do it again.. sorry!
> 
> Download GIMP.. and start practicing! Much more satisfying to be able to do it yourself!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Photo Lady

cgipson1 said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't do anything to it so "that you couldn't have it" .. it is just a small very compressed image on here that I edited. If you had posted a link to the full size image.. I could have edited that. But I don't really have time to do it again.. sorry!
> 
> Download GIMP.. and start practicing! Much more satisfying to be able to do it yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> okay , your right..thanks for the tip... i need to start trying this... i love how it makes such a difference getting out annoying things that take away the quality... i appreciate you doing so i could see how it would be regardless...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## cgipson1

Photo Lady said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> i saved the pic to my photos after you photoshopped it .. but it comes out distorted... cannot copy your copy..lol... i love how it came out..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you will PM me a email addy, I will send it to you!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KreGg

Photo Lady said:


> take the background out.. i wish i could do this.. you guys are great.



Here is my shot:


----------



## rawasik

you are more than welcome to edit mine, I haven't even messed with that yet


----------



## KreGg

Beautiful eyes he's got rawasik. My rendering:


----------



## rawasik

oh my word, thats beautiful!


----------



## bianni




----------



## bianni




----------



## Twig2

I don't know if anything can be done with this or not


----------



## KreGg

hmm I went the black and white way. I don't have much experience in black and whiting, but I thought this one could benefit from it, as the colors are kinda washed out and in b/w I upped the contrast levels. See how you like it


----------



## cgipson1

Not sure if I like this or not.. what do you think?






on the full size image try a crop to just below the high clouds (with the mountain as the main subject)... if you have enough resolution... that should be lovely shot!


----------



## bianni




----------



## bianni




----------



## Photo Lady

[QUOTE=bianni;2425998 omg.. this picture is now a treasure to me... what a portrait of him... i love the feel and texture of his coat... he is a rough haired collie... so the fluff and each individual hair seems to have a life of its own... and the background is just totally perfect............ i love love love this one...thanks so much..


----------



## Photo Lady

KreGg said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> take the background out.. i wish i could do this.. you guys are great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big difference with out ulgy background.
Click to expand...


----------



## Photo Lady

rawasik said:


> oh my word, thats beautiful!


what a beautiful baby..


----------



## Photo Lady

bianni said:


>


i just cannot get over how well you did..............awesome.


----------



## Twig2

Man I love the black and white mountains thats looks awesome. Thanks everyone.


----------



## tHarpKS

You can edit this one if you're still bored  I'm curious to see what other people would do to it. This was my photo and edit:


----------



## Josh66

Here's one:




2011122705 - WB by J E, on Flickr

Link to 6000x4828 pixel image.

The WB is off.  There were 3 different light sources here (incandescent, fluorescent, and daylight), and I wasn't able to get it looking good - it's too magenta.


What would be _really_ awesome is if you could fix it in GIMP and tell me how you did it.


----------



## blackrose89

If someone wants to edit for fun I just posted a thread "a photo edit challenge" of my cousin with a horse. I doubt it can be saved, it has a very soft focus, so I don't "think" anything can be done, but anyone can have at it and it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## graphite

I need some help fixing this one:


----------



## Dominantly

O|||||||O said:


> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011122705 - WB by J E, on Flickr
> 
> Link to 6000x4828 pixel image.
> 
> The WB is off.  There were 3 different light sources here (incandescent, fluorescent, and daylight), and I wasn't able to get it looking good - it's too magenta.
> 
> 
> What would be _really_ awesome is if you could fix it in GIMP and tell me how you did it.



Tried to correct the white balance, but nothing worked for me. Then I tried B&W, which was ok. Last I just desaturated everything individually until I liked it.


----------



## Josh66

I do like the desaturated look.  I think I'll have to do that.  Thanks!


----------



## bianni

is this ok?


----------



## bianni

another option, selective adjustments of different areas


----------



## Josh66

Hard to tell, but I think the skin tones might be a little better.  There seems to be a lot of extra yellow though...




I took another stab at it (actually never even considered desaturation):



2011122705 edit by J E, on Flickr

I didn't take it quite as far, but I think it looks fairly natural.

Also kinda just wanted to see it next to these other 3 versions.


----------



## Dominantly

Looks good. I'm a fan of desaturation, and I pretty much mess with it in every photo.

A slight vignette would reduce that blown window in the top right.


----------



## Josh66

It's funny - with digital I used to love desaturating them a little.  With film (this shot is film), I seem to have forgotten all about it, lol.


----------

